# Prewar 1941 Autocycle Canti Find



## Phattiremike (Apr 12, 2017)

Picked this up today a 1941 Autocycle model # B507-OS , owner purchased a boys and girls bike February 9th, 1942, I'm the 3rd owner of this beauty and will keep it here in the south for a while, Thanks Tyler!
The bike had a few features of the upgraded B607 like the fender light and green paint on the front fork.  The tank a near perfect match "patina wise" was added by the prior owner and did not come with this bike, otherwise the bike is as found and not cleaned.
It's an unusual badge sold by Walthour and Hood a sporting goods store in Atlanta call Walco.
Any idea what the OS stands for? Could Walco or Schwinn changed components around like the front fender and fork around that time?
I would love any info you could provide.
Schwinn expanded rear brake is very cool on this bike.
Now, does anyone have a 9 hole rear rack maroonwith some patina, I need one, please send some pictures.
I'm including pictures of both the B-507 maroone and the B-607 green as a reference, I think bike has a mix of both!?

Thanks Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2017)

:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Dave K (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice bike!!!!


----------



## ricobike (Apr 12, 2017)

Well, it has to stay because it doesn't say "Leaving the South" on the headbadge .  Sweet bike!  Congrats on the find!


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 12, 2017)

Be,a,6 hole,not a 9 hole

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks Keith, got one in maroon?


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 12, 2017)

That sure looks like the same bike that American Vintage Bicycle Supply/Tyler had. His had the Walco badge and didn't have a rear rack. Same bike ?? Cool bike.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 12, 2017)

NICE FIND! A KEEPER! 
HAVE FUN DETAILING IT.
VERY GOOD PROVENANCE!
IS THE TANK ALSO DARK RED? 
IF NOT AND IT WAS MINE I WOULD TAKE THE TANK OFF. 
THE SIX HOLE CARRIER WOULD BE CORRECT.
THE SCHWINN COLLECTORS CALL THAT A FENDER LIGHT!
LOOKS LIKE A NICE RED PHANTOM BEHIND!
ENJOY!


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 12, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> That sure looks like the same bike that American Vintage Bicycle Supply/Tyler had. His had the Walco badge and didn't have a rear rack. Same bike ?? Cool bike.



Yes I got it from Tyler today, but I'd like to hunt down a rear rack.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 12, 2017)

OG paint rack might take some time to  show up.  Lot of demand for prewar 6 hole racks.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 12, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NICE FIND! A KEEPER!
> HAVE FUN DETAILING IT.
> VERY GOOD PROVENANCE!
> IS THE TANK ALSO DARK RED?
> ...



Thanks Wes,  Tyler added the tank it matches the maroon very closely.  I like it on the bike, would like to find a rear rack to match.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 12, 2017)

Dave K said:


> OG paint rack might take some time to  show up.  Lot of demand for prewar 6 hole racks.



Keep an eye out please!  Thanks


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 12, 2017)

You could buy a postwar 6 hole rack. Then buy the prewar braces. There is was a guy on eBay selling prewar reproduction braces.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> You could buy a postwar 6 hole rack. Then buy the prewar braces. There is was a guy on eBay selling prewar reproduction braces.




You would have to modify the post war rack as it is wider where it attaches to the frame than a pre war. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 12, 2017)

Great looking bike Mike, congrats!


----------



## Buckeye17 (Apr 19, 2017)

Very nice bike!


----------

